# Lil Jon Carolina Skiff J12 super skiff build



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Here's my two cents....
IMO that console is way too big for that skiff, and the engine mount is creating unnecessary bulk. I say sell that engine and get a short shaft tiller setup. Then get a front and rear casting deck from Carolina Skiff to give yourself some fishing room, and add a trolling motor if that is what suits your fishing style. Those J series boats are nice little skiffs, but keeping it light and uncluttered is the name of the game.

Also - Be very careful about drilling holes in the deck! They all must be completely sealed to keep water from filling the foam core on the inside.


----------



## Naples Island Bouj (Jun 4, 2017)

ZaneD said:


> Here's my two cents....
> IMO that console is way too big for that skiff, and the engine mount is creating unnecessary bulk. I say sell that engine and get a short shaft tiller setup. Then get a front and rear casting deck from Carolina Skiff to give yourself some fishing room, and add a trolling motor if that is what suits your fishing style. Those J series boats are nice little skiffs, but keeping it light and uncluttered is the name of the game.
> 
> Also - Be very careful about drilling holes in the deck! They all must be completely sealed to keep water from filling the foam core on the inside.



Thank you for the feedback! 

I have definitely considered that and have been told to do it by others. Have not yet ruled it out. 

My plan is to mount the console off centered slightly to the left which allows for a nice walking space to front deck. ( Has to be to the left bc controls for engine are set up for that side which also allows most functional route for wiring purposes. 

I really want a wheel. I was planning on using the dry box for I have for live well/seat and mount a yeti cooler in front of console to keep a lot of free space. 

Main concerns are not being able to plain out, or boat sitting with nose way too high. 

Has anyone ever used a panther engine mount like that for this type of application? I thought it would function something like a transom extension?? Or not.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Good advice about sealing EVERYTHING on the decks. I've owned 3 CS boats. Water intrusion can add so much weight that you will never get UP. I added Smart Tabs and that made an amazing difference in my ability to plane, and to keep running at slower speeds while maintaining plane. Less is more. richg99


----------



## Naples Island Bouj (Jun 4, 2017)

I wanted follow up on this post to with some results. The build has been much more expensive than originally anticipated. Including new trailer and hitch I'm in around 6k. I'm happy with the results so far and can't wait to get her completed!


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

i'm trying to figure out what you've built ??

your weight / balance is going to be way aft - the motor sitting on that set back,that adds weight - more set back,more leverage.the fuel tank in the stern,the bench seat.balance is important,too much weight aft will cause a porpoise.

that's a narrow beam hull,not designed to be set up the way you're going.I also believe that you're overpowering that hull - I don't believe it's rated for 25hp - that's a "lil jon",it carrys a different hp rating than the "j" series hulls


this: "Here's my two cents....
IMO that console is way too big for that skiff, and the engine mount is creating unnecessary bulk. I say sell that engine and get a short shaft tiller setup. Then get a front and rear casting deck from Carolina Skiff to give yourself some fishing room, and add a trolling motor if that is what suits your fishing style. Those J series boats are nice little skiffs, but keeping it light and uncluttered is the name of the game.

Also - Be very careful about drilling holes in the deck! They all must be completely sealed to keep water from filling the foam core on the inside"

that was great advice ! you also need to use a specific technique to secure fasteners in the cockpit deck - don't just drill holes,squirt a shot of silicone and run a screw in - that won't end well...


----------



## Gabysirven (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey I know this post is super old but I have a carolina skiff j12 too and I wanted to know how you put that center console in. Did you just drill directly to the floor? I want to put a grab bar on mine but I dont know if I should just screw it down to the floor because the floor is actually pretty thin and I don't kwow if it will have enough strength. I hope you get this message and respond!


----------



## rdearman12345 (Mar 12, 2021)

Naples Island Bouj said:


> PLEASE HELP!!!
> 
> Currently in the middle of a build and really not sure if what I am creating is going to work out, so here it is. Please see attached pictures for lay out ideas and tell me what you think. Any thoughts and/or opinions are greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## rdearman12345 (Mar 12, 2021)

Could you tell me where you got your j12 front platform ? I hope you get some good answers to your questions


----------

